# 03 2500hd 6.0 gas oil pressure gauge question



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

I recently got a 03 chevy 2500hd with the 6.0 gasser in it. The oil pressure reads past 80psi. So I swapped out the sending unit and still same results. Has anyone seen or heard of anything like this ? I know they had a problem with the dash at one time.


----------



## ibew697 (Jan 17, 2009)

dheavychevy38;832266 said:


> I recently got a 03 chevy 2500hd with the 6.0 gasser in it. The oil pressure reads past 80psi. So I swapped out the sending unit and still same results. Has anyone seen or heard of anything like this ? I know they had a problem with the dash at one time.


That model year did have the bad stepper motors behind the dash. I actually had my dash replaced twice because the fuel gauge needle would point straight down. About a month ago my oil pressure gauge would read like yours. I replaced the sending unit and that corrected my problem. Are you sure you got the sending unit threaded in all the way, and have the electrical connector back on correctly? I know that thing is kind of a PITA to replace. Does your gauge read past psi with the key turned forward but not started? You could always get another gauge and check the pressure right at the engine...Good Luck, Jake


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Does the gauge move at all when you cycle the ignition? In other words is it permanently stuck full right?


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

As of now the gauge does move some when you cycle the key. It always reads up past 80 once the truck is started. The sending unit is all the way in along with it being plugged in.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Disconnect it at the sender with the ignition on. Does the needle go fully to the right?

Next (while you have it disconnected and key still on) ground the sender wire with a jumper wire. Does it now traval fully to the left?


----------

